# Your Favorite Movie Quote?



## Orochimaru (Apr 24, 2007)

There are a lot of awesome quotes from movies that I've seen over the years. I will mention the others later, but for now, this has to be my all time favorite ..

Movie name: Snatch



			
				Bullet Tooth Tony said:
			
		

> Now, dicks have drive and clarity of vision, but they are not clever. They smell pussy and they want a piece of the action. And you thought you smelled some good old pussy, and have brought your two small mincey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) balls along for a good old time. But you've got your parties mangled up. There's no pussy here, just a dose that'll make you wish you were born a woman. Like a prick, you are having second thoughts. You are shrinking, and your two little balls are shrinking with you. And the fact that you've got "Replica" written down the side of your gun. And the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point five O" written down the side of mine, should precipitate your balls into shrinking, along with your presence. Now... Fuck off!



What are yours?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

"Because I choose to."
--Neo, The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## Iria (Apr 24, 2007)

You really had me racking my brain Orochimaru, because I have a million quotes that I enjoy!!

But in the end: all hail the brilliant aaron sorkin, and one of my favorite movies of all time: A few good men.

I love this quote, and Colonel Jessep is so creepy, but is exaclty what I want in a Marine, cold, contemptible, callous, hardass



> Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Whose gonna do it? You? You, Lt. Weinburg? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for Santiago, and you curse the marines. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That Santiago's death, while tragic, probably saved lives. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 24, 2007)

Hm... I don't think I'll remember long quotes like that from the movies even if I would love them.  

"A man does his best until destiny is revealed to him." --Last Samurai
"Goodness is not defined by what we abolish and what we exclude, But what we accept and what we include." --Chocolat
"Courage is not just the lack of cowardliness." --The Princess Diary

...

"I am allergic to bullshit." --I-Robot


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 24, 2007)

One billion dollars*puts pinky to lips *

Austin Powers.


----------



## Saosin (Apr 24, 2007)

"Sometimes after work I go to the park and feed the birds. I keep thinking Jake might just show up and say hello. But he never does. I hope wherever he is he's okay and makin' new friends. I have trouble sleepin' at night. I have bad dreams like I'm falling. I wake up scared. Sometimes it takes me a while to remember where I am." _Brooks_ from *Shawshank Redemption*.

"I never had any friends later on like the ones I had when I was twelve. Jesus, does anyone?" _Gordie_ from *Stand by Me*.

"We each owe a death, there are no exceptions, I know that, but sometimes, oh God, the Green Mile is so long." _Paul_ from *The Green Mile*.


I couldn't pick just one. >_>


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 24, 2007)

"_You may only see me as a drunken vice ridden gnome whose friends are just pimps and girls from the brothels, but I know about art and love, if only because I long for it with every fiber of my being_"

Toulouse *Moulin Rouge*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2007)

Show me the money! 

Jerry Maguire


----------



## BSU:S-RANK SHINOBI (Apr 24, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> There are a lot of awesome quotes from movies that I've seen over the years. I will mention the others later, but for now, this has to be my all time favorite ..
> 
> Movie name: Snatch
> 
> ...



I would have used this one, but since you stole my favorite quote.

Tyler Durden: Man, I see in fight club the strongest and smartest men who've ever lived. I see all this potential, and I see squandering. God damn it, an entire generation pumping gas, waiting tables; slaves with white collars. Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy shit we don't need. We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our Great War's a spiritual war... our Great Depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars. But we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off.


----------



## Un (Apr 24, 2007)

MADNESS!?

THIS IS SPARTA!!!


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 24, 2007)

Good quotes, people. Keep 'em coming. ^__^



Un said:


> MADNESS!?
> 
> THIS IS SPARTA!!!



LOL. That was really funny. That whole movie was full of awesome quotes, but I liked this one the most ..

Movie name: 300



			
				King Leonidas to Xerxes said:
			
		

> The world will know that free men stood against a tyrant, that few stood against many and before this battle was over, that even a God-king can bleed.


----------



## TreeofSephri (Apr 24, 2007)

Movie: A Beautiful Mind.

" To my wife, You are my reason"


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 24, 2007)

That's right. I've killed women and children. I've killed just about everything that walks or crawled at one time or another. And I'm here to kill you, Little Bill, for what you did to Ned.

Will Munny in Unforgiven.


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 24, 2007)

"Each day we will spill their blood, until it rains down from the skies!"

Boondock Saints

(It doesn't help I'm a raging Combichrist fan, so I hear this a lot.)


----------



## chubby (Apr 24, 2007)

Not my favorite movie quote, it's just that they're the only ones I can remember. They're both from Se7en.



			
				Somerset said:
			
		

> If we catch John Doe and he turns out to be the devil, I mean if he's Satan himself, that might live up to our expectations, but he's not the devil. He's just a man.





			
				Somerset said:
			
		

> Ernest Hemingway once wrote, "The world is a fine place and worth fighting for." I agree with the second part.



And there's also this one from The Prestige.



			
				Cutter said:
			
		

> Now you're looking for the secret... but you won't find it because you're not really looking. You don't really want to know the secret... You want to be fooled.


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 24, 2007)

"I love my dead gay son." 
_- Heathers_

"Eddie, if you don't stop talking like a bitch, I'm gonna slap you like a bitch." 
_- Reservoir Dogs _

"Sure, mom, I settle down with a nice girl every night, then I'm free the next morning."
_- Goodfellas_

"Oklahoma kid. That's me. I'm the Oklahoma kid. You fuckin' varmint. Dance. Dance. YAHOO, YOU friend!"
_- Goodfellas_


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 24, 2007)

> First of all, Papa Smurf didn't create Smurfette. Gargamel did. She was sent in as Gargamel's evil spy with the intention of destroying the Smurf village. But the overwhelming goodness of the Smurf way of life transformed her. And as for the whole gang-bang scenario, it just couldn't happen. Smurfs are asexual. They don't even have... reproductive organs under those little, white pants. It's just so illogical, you know, about being a Smurf. You know, what's the point of living... if you don't have a dick?


Donnie Darko.



> It started as rioting. But right from the beginning you knew this was different. Because it was happening in small villages, market towns. And then it wasn't on the TV any more. It was in the street outside. It was coming in through your windows. It was a virus. An infection. You didn't need a doctor to tell you that. It was the blood. It was something in the blood. By the time they tried to evacuate the cities it was already too late. Army blockades were overrun. And that's when the exodus started. Before the TV and radio stopped broadcasting there were reports of infection in Paris and New York. We didn't hear anything more after that.


28 Days Later.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2007)

with great power...comes great responsibilty

-spiderman


----------



## Jannoy (Apr 24, 2007)

*V for Vendetta*


			
				V and Evey first meet. said:
			
		

> *Evey Hammond:* Who are you?
> 
> *V:* Who? Who is but the form following the function of what and what I am is a man in a mask.
> 
> ...





			
				After a barrage of bullets fails to take down V... said:
			
		

> *Creedy:* Die! Die! Why won't you die?... Why won't you die?
> 
> *V:* Beneath this mask there is more than flesh. Beneath this mask there is an idea, Mr. Creedy, and ideas are bulletproof.



*Moulin Rouge*



			
				The bohemians are rehearsing a play that resembles a certain musical that begins with a nun singing atop a hill... said:
			
		

> *Toulouse-Lautrec:* [singing] The hills are made with the euphonious symphonies of descant...
> 
> *Doctor:* I don't think a nun would say that about a hill.





			
				Intro to the tango scene... said:
			
		

> *Argentinean:* We have a dance in the brothels of Buenos Aires. It tells the story of the prostitute and a man who falls in love with her. First, there is desire. Then, passion. Then, suspicion. Jealousy. Anger. Betrayal. When love is for the highest bidder, there can be no trust. Without trust, there can be no love. Jealousy, yes, jealousy will drive you mad.



I have a lot of other favorite quotes from various other movies. But to list them all would be overkill.


----------



## bloodstains (Apr 24, 2007)

you cock juggling thundercunt...
-blade trinity.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh and;



> *Glauren:* What I need right now is heavy metal music, hard drinkin, mayhem, shit you can't offer me right now, okay Ryan?
> *Ryan Dunn:* Who are you? You don't even like fast music - you don't even drink.
> *Glauren:* Yeah. Before I met Hellboy. You know what your problem is? You always want shit to stay the same, okay? I need to get out there. I wanna play the field - of dicks.
> *Ryan Dunn:* Eww.





> *Ryan Dunn:* That's a nice tattoo you got there. What does that mean?
> *Girl at Coffee Shop:* It means desire.
> *Ryan Dunn:* Desire huh? What the fuck does that mean? Does that mean you're into dudes with fuckin' long hair, smell like beer, have shitty tattoos; maybe they hang out at the bowling alley! Maybe, just maybe you'll go out back and rub their sick crotch; he'll stick his hands down your pants. Meanwhile, your boyfriend's sittin' at home jerkin off to fuckin' gay porn.


Haggard.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 24, 2007)

"I choose you Pikachu"

- Pokemon the movie

 so fucking classic.


----------



## Un (Apr 24, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> *V for Vendetta*



That is my favorite movie.


----------



## ̣ (Apr 24, 2007)

_"Its quiet.....too quiet....."_


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 24, 2007)

*Snatch* .


> *Sol*: What the fuck is that?
> *Vinny*: This is a shotgun Sol.
> *Sol*: It's a fucking anti-aircraft gun Vincent.
> *Vinny*: Well I wanna raise some pulses, don't I?
> *Sol*: You'll raise Hell, never mind pulses.


----------



## sperish (Apr 24, 2007)

_I Heart Huckabees:_


> Mr. Hooten: What happened to the cat, Albert?
> Albert: How'd you know about my cat?
> Mr. Hooten: The cat was killed by curiosity.
> Albert: Oh, that cat.


And others.


----------



## Yung Deezy (Apr 25, 2007)

"shaken not sturred"

James bond 
Shawn connery ( I think that's how you spell it xD)( Damn I suck so bad at spelling but I'm getting better then before xD)


----------



## Kaki (Apr 25, 2007)

> What is your function in life?


 Survive style 5+


----------



## Corum (Apr 25, 2007)

Brick: I love lamp.

Love Anchorman.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Apr 25, 2007)

I...I can't pick just one...But almost every line from Bad Santa is amazing.

One of my favorites (or at least one of the ones that gets quoted most often):

Crazy Arab guy: I am not gay!
Santa/Willy: Are you off your meds, buddy?
Crazy Arab guy: Yes.  But that is not what this is about.


----------



## Cavalorn (Apr 26, 2007)

Eric Draven, in *The Crow:*



> "Victims, aren't we all?"
> 
> "They're all dead, they just don't' know it yet."
> 
> "I guess it's not a good day to be a bad guy."



Ash, in _*The Evil Dead: Army of Darkness*_



> "This is my BOOMSTICK!
> It?s a 12 gauge double barreled Remington, S-Mart?s top-of-the-line!
> You can find this in the sporting goods department!
> Shop smart, shop S-Mart!"


----------



## batz (Apr 26, 2007)

*Pitch Black*
*After it starts raining and the fire starts extinguishing*
Vin Diesal to Radha Mitchelle: _Where's your God now??_


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 26, 2007)

"How to deal with death is at least as important as how to deal with life."
_-Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan_

"Any time you try a decent crime, you got 50 ways you can fuck up. You think of 25 of them and you're a genius. And you ain't no genius."
_-Body Heat_


----------



## LayZ (Apr 26, 2007)

*A Time to Kill*



> "Yes they deserve to die and I hope they burn in hell!!"


----------



## Iria (Apr 26, 2007)

"A much too vulgar display of power Caris" ~the demon speaking through its possession in The Exorcist


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Apr 28, 2007)

"you're to young to be cynical" - damien: omen 2

"the insane can easily become the majority and you would find yourself in a padded cell" - in the mouth of madness

"they're coming to get you barbara" - night of the living dead


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 29, 2007)

> I'll unscrew your head and shit downyour neck.


That general from Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Blaquejojo (May 2, 2007)

_"Luke....I am your father"_

Lol, just kidding

_"You made three mistakes:
First of all, you took the job.
Second, a five man crew? Fucking insulting
And third...thats right, an empty gun rack."_

- Riddick from *The Chronicles of Riddick*


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

_"Yippie ki-yay, friend."_ Bruce Willis in _Die Hard_.


----------



## Creator (May 2, 2007)

Not sure how accurate this is but:-
_
'You shall alway remember today as the day you almost caught Captain Jack Sparrow'_ Jack Sparrow Pirated of the Carrabian Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## Altron (May 3, 2007)

"All my life i have lived by a code and the code is simple, honor the gods, love your woman, defend your country, Troy is mother to us all! Fight for her!"

-Prince Hector (Eric Bana)


----------



## JayG (May 5, 2007)

I was reading that quote posted from V for Vendetta and I was struggling reading that entire line. I wonder how many takes it took for Hugo Weaving to complete that take.


----------



## Star (May 5, 2007)

From Willy Wonka and the Chocolate factory))  old one

"We are the music makers and we are the dreamers of the dreams"


----------



## Monkeydude (May 5, 2007)

THIS IS SPARTA!


----------



## Verlin (May 6, 2007)

Bjarne: "It's al whole lotta money...2 million."
Svend: "What do you mean by '2 million'? He said one million from each of us."
Bjarne: "But that's 2 million."
Svend: "What's up with this discussion now?"

I love the Green Butchers. XD


----------



## Monkeydude (May 6, 2007)

Verlin said:


> Bjarne: "It's al whole lotta money...2 million."
> Svend: "What do you mean by '2 million'? He said one million from each of us."
> Bjarne: "But that's 2 million."
> Svend: "What's up with this discussion now?"
> ...



Danish movies rocks! (i'm from denmark)


----------



## Kaki (May 6, 2007)

This pie is SOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOD    

spiderman 3


----------



## Play-Doh (May 9, 2007)

Pulp Fiction:


> Jules: The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee. Bang!


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2007)

" You broke my heart Fredo, you broke my heart"- The Godfather part 2

" I'M MAD AS HELL AND I"M NOT GONNA TAKE IT ANYMORE"- Network


----------



## nightmistress (May 10, 2007)

O-Ren Ishii from Kill Bill 





> As your leader, I encourage you from time to time, and always in a respectful manner, to question my logic. If you're unconvinced that a particular plan of action I've decided is the wisest, tell me so, but allow me to convince you and I promise you right here and now, no subject will ever be taboo. Except, of course, the subject that was just under discussion. The price you pay for bringing up either my Chinese or American heritage as a negative is... I collect your fucking head. Just like this fucker here. Now, if any of you sons of bitches got anything else to say, now's the fucking time!
> [pause]
> I didn't think so.



I love a shitload of quotes from this movie actually.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2007)

> James Bond: I always thought M was a randomly assigned initial, I had no idea it stood for...
> 
> M: Utter one more syllable and I'll have you killed.


From Casino Royale


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

*DR.EVIL*: Don't mess with me I'm one crazy mo'fo'!I had to pop a cop 'cause he wasn't given my props on Oak Town!


----------



## Rengeki (May 12, 2007)

*Here's some ones that topples.*

"_How's the Pie?_"
"_Sooo Good._"
-*Spider Man 3*

"_The PowerGlove....
 It's Sooo bad_"
-*The Wizard*


"_Nuff' Said_"
-*Stan Lee*

- Rengeki


----------



## Deadpool (May 14, 2007)

'Lo, there do I see my father
Lo, there do I see My mother, and my sisters, and my brothers
'Lo, there do I see The line of my people Back to the beginning
'Lo, they do call to me They bid me take my place among them. in the halls of Valhalla 
where the brave may live forever

From the 13th warrior


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 15, 2007)

Jingle all the way: " suposed get icy later maybe u should wrap some chains around your tires" "maybe I should wrap some chains around u"

Happy Gilmore: "The Price is Wrong B*tch" " Get in Your home Ball"

Star wars:" u were the chosen 1"


----------



## Miklos (May 16, 2007)

From grandmas boy:

"Monkey sucker punch!"
Rofl, doesnt sounds good when you write it but when you watch the movie, you can't stop laughing.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 16, 2007)

"So I says to Mable I says..." 

"I have had it with these _*motherfucking*_ snakes... on this _*motherfucking*_ plane!"

Someone was gonna say it sooner or later...


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 16, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> "So I says to Mable I says..."
> 
> "I have had it with these _*motherfucking*_ snakes... on this _*motherfucking*_ plane!"
> 
> Someone was gonna say it sooner or later...



That's mine too!! 

Samuel L Jackson = IMBAHHH!


----------



## Uzumaki (May 16, 2007)

> "So The Snakes is on Crack?"



It cracked me up  so tyhoose the other snake Line. But the movie Totally Sucks other wise.

Yippie Kay Yay friend


----------



## carnage (May 16, 2007)

"Hasta la vista baby"


----------



## Ember* (May 16, 2007)

"You break her heart, I break your neck"

Dominic from Fast and the furious


----------



## Angel Eyes (May 16, 2007)

"I'm BAAAACK!"
 -Father in Independence day

*The Mask of Zorro:*
"You're doing well. Your brother would have shot himself by now."
 -Captain Harrison Love

"_Don Diego de la Vega_: 'You have passion, Alejandro, and your skill is growing. But to enter Montero's world, I must give you something which is completely beyond your reach.' 
_Alejandro Murrieta_: 'Ah, yes? And what is that?'
_Don Diego de la Vega_: 'Charm.'"

"_Elena_: 'I have broken the fourth commandment, padre.' 
_Alejandro Murrieta_: 'You killed somebody?'
_Elena_: 'No, that is not the fourth commandment.' 
_Alejandro Murrieta_: [pause] 'Of course not. Tell me, in what way did you break the most sacred of commandments.' 
_Elena_: 'I dishonored my father.' 
_Alejandro Murrieta_: 'That is not so bad. Maybe your father deserved it.'
_Elena_: 'What?' 
_Alejandro Murrieta_: 'I said tell me more, my child.'" 

I forgot the movie but:
"When the rich wage war, its the poor who die."


----------



## HK-47 (May 16, 2007)

This is SPARTA!!!


----------



## Wicked Daze (May 16, 2007)

It's not actually 'Luke... I'm your father.', being the most popular quote ever, it sure is messed up a lot.


----------



## Jazz (May 16, 2007)

"Luke... I AM YOUR FATHER!"

"This is SPARTAAAAA!"

and my favorite

"Wilbur!"


----------



## HK-47 (May 16, 2007)

*The Star Wars Quote* actually goes a little something like this-

_Vaderbi-Wan never told you what happen to your father...
Luke:He told me enough!...He told me you killed him....
Vader:No...*I* am your father..._


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 16, 2007)

lol

"i'll be back"
from The Terminator!


----------



## HK-47 (May 16, 2007)

_Hi I'm Ricky Bobby,if you don't chew Big Red then FUCK YOU._-
Talladega Nights


----------



## Timur Lane (May 16, 2007)

Give him a offer......he can,t refuse, best damn movie quote ever from the ever great Marlon Brando.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (May 16, 2007)

From Sorority Boys:

Adam/Adina: [noticing a sticky substance on the seat of his skirt] Ah. That's weird.
"Roberta": What the hell is on your skirt, man?
Adam/Adina: Uh... gum, or something.
"Roberta": Oh yeah, what flavor was it? Big fat juicy cock?


----------

